# Woman Exposing Her Breasts Highlights Privacy Concerns Of Google Street View



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2008)

*The European Union’s data protection supervisor Peter Hustinx has joined the growing chorus of calls on Google to beware the pitfalls of its street-level photographic mapping service for Google Maps.*
 He told reporters that Street View should not be allowed to display photos of EU citizens on the site as Google faces problems in the U.S., where it is currently compiling street-level images of 30 cities and has been brought to task and even sued by people ranging from those snapped sunbathing, coming out of a sex shop, falling off their bikes and flashing the cameras.

 *media.bestofmicro.com/T/R/103455/original/google_exposure.jpg
 Google has said that it is currently working on ways to automatically blur the faces of anyone their lenses snap so as to preserve their privacy (and, in some cases, their modesty); though with one couple having sued the company simply because their house was photographed it could become a more troublesome privacy area in the future.

 The company has already removed certain street-level photographs at the request of the Pentagon for reasons of national security – photographs outlining approach routes to military and critical instillations, for example.
 The idea of street level mapping is welcomed by many drivers however, as it adds another layer to navigation by satellite mapping that is quite useful to many drivers.



Source


----------



## napster007 (May 19, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

damn the full screen is not working...


----------



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2008)

legolas said:


> damn the full screen is not working...



Kamine zoom karke kya dekhega


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 19, 2008)

he he he.....


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

intruder...


----------



## x3060 (May 20, 2008)

google maps are extremely useful . . well, every coin has two sides . . there has to be something bad about google maps . .appoint more peoples to take care of such issues is whats needed .you cant please all . . can you ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2008)

oophs.....


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Damn blurry cams.


----------



## legolas (May 20, 2008)

^ ^ filthy filthy


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

Hahah.
check this --> *mashable.com/2007/05/31/top-15-google-street-view-sightings/


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

^knotty knotty ;D


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

Google should be renamed to B00Ble..... lol....


----------



## CadCrazy (May 20, 2008)

eggman said:


> Google should be renamed to B00Ble..... lol....



Apni Ghatiya dictionary ko apni jeb mein hi rakh. Yeh Sharif logon ka forum hai


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

I saw half of the title on the forum's main page that is "Woman Exposing Her Breasts" and I immediately clicked it... then now..  Digit should display the full title to prevent... erm... sudden increase of hormones


----------



## hullap (May 20, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I saw half of the title on the forum's main page that is "Woman Exposing Her Breasts" and I immediately clicked it... then now..  Digit should display the full title to prevent... erm... sudden increase of hormones


----------



## swordfish (May 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I saw half of the title on the forum's main page that is "Woman Exposing Her Breasts" and I immediately clicked it... then now..  Digit should display the full title to prevent... erm... sudden increase of hormones


same here


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

^^ Objection overruled :d


----------

